# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  All things BSA

## Sideshow

Said this in another post that it looks like we might need a thread on all things BSA.

So if you have one post it up any history personal our otherwise  :Cool: 

A CF2 was the second rifle I ever brought. In .270 :O O: . Just loved the bolt on it....but not how my fillings feel out when ever I let squeezed the trigger.

So I brought another at auction with set triggers two years ago. Rebarreled it to 7x57 :Thumbsup: 
Have posted these pics before but here the are again.
Cheers Sideshow 
 as it was.
How it is now.

----------


## garyp

I have a number of older BSA rifles, namely a .222 Hunter with mint barrel and a few rifles that I have built on BSA actions, such as a 6mm on a viscount action. I currently have two actions - a 270 Imperial and a 308 Viscount that I will rebarrel and restock in fancy walnut. I have quite a few parts such as firing pins if anyone is looking for parts.

----------


## Sideshow

@garyp I got my walnut from this guy. Rifle Blanks | New Zealand Walnut
Good to deal with and nice selection of blanks.
Might need a part list to this new thread :Thumbsup:

----------


## rewa

I have a BSA .270 ( I can see everyone raising their crucafix's), not my favorite calibre, but great with 110gr pro-hunters. It is a nice rifle, I'll put up a photo eventually. I am trying to establish wether it is the last of the hand-cut barrels, or the first of the hammer-forged. It has the letter "V" in the l/h  of the cross, making it 1970, or 71, depending on who you believe. The trigger-guard and floor-plate  are steel,and it has twin feed-ramps machined in the action. The cocked-button, on the top of the rear-bolt, is red plastic, not brass..Any knowlede would be appreciated, Dave

----------


## Sideshow

Plastic ah that's a new one. Year some pics would be interesting.
You sure it's a V and not a poorly stamped M?
I've not seen V in the serial numbers before.

----------


## Sideshow

Could it be that the barrel is off a century bolt action target rifle?

----------


## Sideshow

@rewa is it like this?
Attachment 86427

----------


## Sideshow

Just a few pics of the new paint job to the trigger guard. 



Do the final coats tomorrow.

----------


## FRST

Is that steel bottom metal or alum?

----------


## tanqueray

I don’t have a BSA, but have been searching for a Lee Speed for some time. So if you see one...

----------


## Sideshow

> Is that steel bottom metal or alum?


Aluminium. Apart from the floor plate which is steel. I’ve sent this of to get blued the old fashioned way :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

> The cocked-button, on the top of the rear-bolt, is red plastic, not brass..Any knowlede would be appreciated, Dave


Majestic  and IIRC first pattern monarch have a small red plastic button that pops up when in the cocked position.


I have a couple of BSA based rifles. Cant find other pics for some reason. 

A 222 hunter, rebarreled with a vulcan, ( top notch barrel, as good as any of the bartliens or kreigers  etc Iv had) Stock was refurbished by Kevin Gascill



A Majestic. Was a  worn out 308 now wears a trueflight PT in 243ai. Original stock was beyond repair so Kevin built a new one for me. Has been a lot of fun and its a very effective cartridge with the 105 vlds.

----------


## quadhunter260

my oldman had a cf2 in 6.5x55 now has Majestic rebarrel in 7mm08 he prefers the Majestic by far than the cf2 he had

----------


## northdude

> my oldman had a cf2 in 6.5x55 now has Majestic rebarrel in 7mm08 he prefers the Majestic by far than the cf2 he had


you've got a nice sportsman sitting in the safe to havnt you

----------


## northdude

my bsa

----------


## Mathias

First deer I ever shot was in the Ruahine's using my bro' in laws CF2 in 270. Have owned several BSA Royals over the years, 222, 7x57 (3 of) & 257AI. Classic English sporting rifles.
Has anyone ever put a BSA Royal and a BRNO Mod 1 22 together and seen how alike they are? I have and there are some distinct similarities and I've always surmised that BSA could well have got some ideas from the BRNO when they made the Hornet & 222 Hunter.

----------


## Sideshow

Final coat for this one but not sure.  :Sad: 
Might get the other creakote.

----------


## Marty Henry

I had a BSA bicycle while at school, had the 3 piled rifles badge but evidently was made by Raleigh.

----------


## tanqueray

When I was about 10 I started shooting with Dad’s BSA scorpion .22 air pistol. Couldn’t cock it by hand, so I had to put the muzzle on the ground and lean my full body weight on it to break it open.

----------


## northdude

> When I was about 10 I started shooting with Dad’s BSA scorpion .22 air pistol. Couldn’t cock it by hand, so I had to put the muzzle on the ground and lean my full body weight on it to break it open.
> Attachment 86603


They had a cocking handle that slipped over the end of the barrel

----------


## Sideshow

Took all the meat off of my hand between the thumb and forefinger with a BSA air rifle when I closed it on my hand...now that did smart...... :Oh Noes:

----------


## Marty Henry

BSA meteor 22 air rifle, slaughtered a heap of starlings, rats, and the odd duck. Quite a few windows as well from richocets, which earnt me a sore arse numerous times.

----------


## gundoc

I got my first BSA on my 16th birthday - a 1917 BSA SMLE that was FTR'd to new condition.  I eventually sporterised it after a few hunting trips in the fully wooded condition, and it shot a lot of game over the years including a period when the NZFS was supplying the ammo in case lots (hollow pointed CAC Mk VII).  It was far from my first gun but it was my first legal one!

----------


## Sideshow

Got any pics there @gundoc of you and your birthday gun bring home the bacon our any other game?

----------


## gundoc

I didn't own a camera for many years but I do have some photos taken by mates.  I will have a rummage in a large box of photos and see what I can find.

----------


## gundoc

This photo is BSA relevant.  This is a 10 pointer I shot in Amphitheatre Creek, Avoca, in 1976.  The rifle is a BSA Hunter in .308.  He had a harem of 5 hinds and I had been tracking him for most of the day after spotting him at about 1k.  I took him with a head shot at about 150 metres.

----------


## gundoc

This photo is neither BSA related nor a successful hunt.  This me in 1979 on a Black Bear hunt in Vermont.  Gun is an S&W M29 8-3/8" .44 Magnum.  Our timing was a bit late as there had been a real cold snap (icicles over 2 feet long hanging off the hut roof) and the bears had gone into hibernation early.  I wasn't with an outfitter, just a couple of mates who lived in the next state (Massachussets) and had a hunting lodge in Vermont.

----------


## Sideshow

Oh the kidney killing packs @gundoc do you recall the story behind the grave stone?

----------


## gundoc

It is not a grave stone, it is a marker for the state line.  The clear area on the left is on old road.  If I took one step backwards I would be in Massachussets and breaking the law for carrying a pistol without a permit.  Vermont is an open state for pistol carry.

----------


## Sideshow

Right so where is that step back photo :Grin:

----------


## gundoc

> Right so where is that step back photo


It will probably be in the 'never to be published' box!

----------


## Sideshow

Holt's Auctioneers
Just saw this wow.

----------


## BSA270

Good to see there are a few followers of this thread. Possibly mainly older guys like myself who have used these things a few moons ago. Have owned a couple of rough ones but moved them on pretty quick. Currently own.270 Majestic Featherweight, .243 Viscount and .222 Hunter. The Hunter is in original condition (apart from bedding job). The .243 was re barreled  ( stainless) before I got it. The Majestic has been my main rifle for the last 50 years. Has been re barreled with chrome moly due to being worn out during meat hunting period. I put a bronze sleeve inside the original muzzle brake when it was on because it was dynamite on the ears and nobody used muffs in those days. Was a bit harder to shoot after that due to no brake and light rifle. My son had a 7x57 Viscount for a number of years. Good caliber, did the job well but was very heavy. Due to hearing being bad the .270 and .243 wear suppressors nowadays as does my 16" .308 Tikka. The .222 will remain as original for as long as I own it. Here is a photo of the flash hider - brake cover that came with the Majestic. I bought this rifle second hand with very little use and this was with it. It fitted neatly over the brake but I never used it as it made the rifle muzzle heavy. I've never seen any reference to this being a BSA part so would be interested if anyone else knows.

----------


## gundoc

That was a BSA factory accessory known as a 'Range Adapter'.  You attached it over the muzzle brake when you were on a shooting range to avoid discomfort to other shooters from the side blast.  I haven't seen one for many years!

----------


## rossi.45

> That was a BSA factory accessory known as a 'Range Adapter'.  You attached it over the muzzle brake when you were on a shooting range to avoid discomfort to other shooters from the side blast.  I haven't seen one for many years!


thanks for clearing that up  . . . i was given one years ago and always wondered what it was 

R

----------


## Tuidog

> thanks for clearing that up  . . . i was given one years ago and always wondered what it was 
> 
> R






They would be as rare as rocking horse shit

Where are you all hosting photos now that photobucket is queer?

----------


## BSA270

Thanks for that gundoc. Maybe I'll use it for my retirement fund. Yea right. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## viper

Stained and back together ,I didn't spent to long on it as it's a working rifle and I don't mind a gun that show's it dents and bruises's ...history.
Not a great photo, late afternoon sun and camera phone makes it look to orange, cool old girl to use and getting some great kill's on rabbits with it.

----------


## Sideshow

How are you finding a the trigger now?

----------


## viper

Good, breaks cleanly. Tuned to be safe  and the more I use it and learn it the better it gets.

----------


## Sideshow

Go on you know you want one in 30 07 @viper

----------


## tetawa

> Good to see there are a few followers of this thread. Possibly mainly older guys like myself who have used these things a few moons ago. Have owned a couple of rough ones but moved them on pretty quick. Currently own.270 Majestic Featherweight, .243 Viscount and .222 Hunter. The Hunter is in original condition (apart from bedding job). The .243 was re barreled  ( stainless) before I got it. The Majestic has been my main rifle for the last 50 years. Has been re barreled with chrome moly due to being worn out during meat hunting period. I put a bronze sleeve inside the original muzzle brake when it was on because it was dynamite on the ears and nobody used muffs in those days. Was a bit harder to shoot after that due to no brake and light rifle. My son had a 7x57 Viscount for a number of years. Good caliber, did the job well but was very heavy. Due to hearing being bad the .270 and .243 wear suppressors nowadays as does my 16" .308 Tikka. The .222 will remain as original for as long as I own it. Here is a photo of the flash hider - brake cover that came with the Majestic. I bought this rifle second hand with very little use and this was with it. It fitted neatly over the brake but I never used it as it made the rifle muzzle heavy. I've never seen any reference to this being a BSA part so would be interested if anyone else knows.


Have one out in the shed, came on a Mini 14 years ago, didn't realise it was from BSA.

----------


## Sideshow

Thought this might be of help here.

----------


## TheWuce

Grew up shooting a BSA Sportsman 10 in Australia with my dad. Got a semi auto .22 when I moved here but quickly got tired of the novelty of it. Got myeslf a BSA Sportsman 15 a few months ago and I absolutely adore it. 70 years old and still runs like a dream.

Note: I took the ugly white extender off.

----------


## northdude

Those are a good rifle yet to see ine that doesnt shoot

----------


## gundoc

The BSA Sportsman rifles were good and accurate but the split rear bridge meant they had to have a side mount for a scope.  They were never much good as they flexed too much.  I used to fit a fixed bridge just in front of the bolt handle, alter the bolt handle to a low recurve shape and fit a conventional top mount.  I did lots of them and they made a very good scoped rifle.  You don't see them much these days.  I also used to make a lot of firing pins for them as they were easily lost when the bolt was out of the rifle.  'Fiddlers' used to turn the bolt handle when the bolt was out and they would slip off the bolt which allowed the firing pin to fall out.  'Fiddlers' still keep gunsmiths busy!

----------


## bluecod1967

hi all anyone know much about bsa majestic 222 i have a majestic in 222 nice wee gun cheers

----------


## Mathias

> hi all anyone know much about bsa majestic 222 i have a majestic in 222 nice wee gun cheers


I know we need to see a photo of it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tentman

Hello Guys

Anyone interested in a BSA Supersport in 22LR.  Its in nice original condition, complete with magazine and functions fine.  Its isn't grooved or tapped, so is strictly open sights unless you want to defile it (which most people counsel against, but I reckon it just makes the remainder more valuable).  I have the correct weaver bases for it and was going to glue them on (works well with epoxy, usually).

Photo coming . . . .

----------


## Tentman

As promised - a very original Supersport

----------


## Tentman

I need to shoot my phone camera . . . .

----------


## bluecod1967



----------


## Mathias

She's the real deal @bluecod1967, complete with period mounts & scope. Nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bluecod1967

barrels tidy despite the use its had i swapped a  new nhm90 223  for it so i couldnt resist i wanted out of the 223 nhm90 they other chap wanted a wallaby gun.would love to know how old or what the production numbers were for these

----------


## nor-west

I bought that majestic action and stock that was for sale. I reckon a fast twist 6mm remington would be a perfect light weight rig for the rifle, I have every other calibre,  throat it for the berger 105'S ?

----------


## gundoc

A nice 1960's .222 Majestic!  The scope rings are JNT (John Turner of Turner & Le Brun, the last 'real' hunting and fishing shop in Ch-Ch, bare wooden floors and racks and cabinets filled with shooting and fishing gear, upstairs workshop and a hole in the floor downstairs for test-firing, closed in the early 1970's).

----------


## bluecod1967

hi rod thanks very much for the info rifle came from chch cheers

----------


## bluecod1967

heres a little bsa 22 pump action box mag

----------


## csmiffy

I like the box mag thing way better than a tube. First one I've ever seen though (of any breed). Cant be many around anymore.

----------


## rewa

That pump looks like it needs a good oil ?... I've never seen one before either. Maybe someone should start a "rustic" gun-shop, when I was a kid, we'd always go into Lissingtons (PN)..as above, wooden floors, gun-racks and an air-rifle range at the rear... a few cents for a few shots,old BSA .177, that range would have encouraged heaps of young people over the years

----------


## tiroatedson

> I like the box mag thing way better than a tube. First one I've ever seen though (of any breed). Cant be many around anymore.


Owned a Sportco one till just recently. I sold it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> barrels tidy despite the use its had i swapped a  new nhm90 223  for it so i couldnt resist i wanted out of the 223 nhm90 they other chap wanted a wallaby gun.would love to know how old or what the production numbers were for these


Hi  @bluecod1967 Your Majestic was made between 63 and 66  :Thumbsup:  so just a few years older than you :Wink:

----------


## bluecod1967

hi thanks very much sideshow

----------


## john m

I have a small job at a tourist park early tomorrow morning. To shoot a fallow stag they no longer want low noise  and head shot only so the Hunter came  out of the safe for the first time in 10 yrs.I thought it prudent to check zero after all that time and it needed a tweak to the right.
The rifle and ammo.
The price paid for 50 rnd box in today's money $4.50.

And the group before a tweak right.

----------


## bluecod1967

very nice rifle great grouping also,unfortunately for me my majestic doesnt have the original mag follower or spring,the spring is a cf2 one it works but the mag follower is a cut down one that only works with 2 rounds in it at one time so now the hunt begins mag follower for 222 or cut down another one and make it work.

----------


## bluecod1967

solved that wee problem i have a rough monarch so i swapped the follower fits like it should

----------


## BSA270

Nice rifle john m and good grouping. Have same model myself. Had it for years. Got 2 boxes of ammo with rifle when I bought it. Winchester Super Speed 50 gr soft point. Yellow and red box has 24/- price and date 4/8/55 written on box. Don't use old ammo as reload. I see a Hunter .222 on Trade Me at the mo for $3000.

----------


## john m

I reload too but nothing shoots as well in this rifle as the old Sako ammo. Still got 70 or so rounds left, reloads are good just not as good.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Does anyone know how to disassemble the extractor out of a BSA Majestic bolt?

----------


## NRT

It's funny people go apeshit over BSA rather German or anything actually no appeal so move on

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Well, you could have just moved on without making a comment. 

This isn't German. It's a BSA. 'Cause that's what the threads about.

----------


## NRT

> Well, you could have just moved on without making a comment. 
> 
> This isn't German. It's a BSA. 'Cause that's what the threads about.


Ugly

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Does anyone know how to disassemble the extractor out of a BSA Majestic bolt?


I’ll see if there’s anything in my book on them @Carlsen Highway

----------


## csmiffy

> It's funny people go apeshit over BSA rather German or anything actually no appeal so move on
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


  @NRT
Well start a thread about anshutz, mauser, sauer, rigby, mannlicher, husquvarna etc. whatever floats your boat. You have read this whole forum haven't you?
You do realise that most of us on here like or at least appreciate pretty much everything. This one just happens to be about BSA's. If you started one about any of the above you would see similar responses. With the exception of the mauser based rifles, I would suggest there are a bucket load of BSA's so maybe more to pick from?
Twat. 
 @Carlsen Highway nice stock on the 303 BTW

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Ill see if theres anything in my book on them @Carlsen Highway


THanks, but it's alright - figured it out.

Twenty minutes later - Ha! Fixed it.

----------


## garyp

Use a screwdriver to push down on the plunger and then slide the extractor out sideways. I have a spare new one here if you ever need one.

----------


## NRT

> @NRT
> Well start a thread about anshutz, mauser, sauer, rigby, mannlicher, husquvarna etc. whatever floats your boat. You have read this whole forum haven't you?
> You do realise that most of us on here like or at least appreciate pretty much everything. This one just happens to be about BSA's. If you started one about any of the above you would see similar responses. With the exception of the mauser based rifles, I would suggest there are a bucket load of BSA's so maybe more to pick from?
> Twat. 
>  @Carlsen Highway nice stock on the 303 BTW


Hook line and sinker,

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

What, you came on this thread to troll people? That is not an honourable past time. Your mana is diminished. 

I like Mausers as well. But there are a great many poorly made Mauser rifles out there. You can't beat the featherweight Imperials, Viscounts, Hunters and Majestics for a Nz huntign rifle. Decades ahead of their time, and vastly better made than most American rifles. And I love the Winchester model 70's too. 

That .303 I posted the picture of is a commercial Lee Speed sporting rifle. (Which were made at BSA of course.) It's much better looking in real life than that photo. Ive got a better one somewhere.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Use a screwdriver to push down on the plunger and then slide the extractor out sideways. I have a spare new one here if you ever need one.


Thanks Gary,  Now I have fixed it (just needed a minor polish) Hopefully I never need a new one, but I will remember that.

----------


## NRT

> What, you came on this thread to troll people? That is not an honourable past time. Your mana is diminished. 
> 
> I like Mausers as well. But there are a great many poorly made Mauser rifles out there. You can't beat the featherweight Imperials, Viscounts, Hunters and Majestics for a Nz huntign rifle. Decades ahead of their time, and vastly better made than most American rifles. And I love the Winchester model 70's too. 
> 
> That .303 I posted the picture of is a commercial Lee Speed sporting rifle. (Which were made at BSA of course.) It's much better looking in real life than that photo. Ive got a better one somewhere.


I wouldn't say troll James more wind=up ,next time I see you at work we can merrily discuss the wonderful BSA firearm factory lol

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

LOL

----------


## csmiffy

> Hook line and sinker,
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


Yup I was right- a twat

----------


## feratox

I have a CF2 that I am using the action for a project. Can anyone tell me if the trigger guard plate is supposed to be flat or have a slight curve. 

Does anyone have a magazine floor plate and a catch sitting around doing nothing?

Thanks

----------


## Marty Henry

> What, you came on this thread to troll people? That is not an honourable past time. Your mana is diminished. 
> 
> I like Mausers as well. But there are a great many poorly made Mauser rifles out there. You can't beat the featherweight Imperials, Viscounts, Hunters and Majestics for a Nz huntign rifle. Decades ahead of their time, and vastly better made than most American rifles. And I love the Winchester model 70's too. 
> 
> That .303 I posted the picture of is a commercial Lee Speed sporting rifle. (Which were made at BSA of course.) It's much better looking in real life than that photo. Ive got a better one somewhere.


I never realised the commercial ones came with bolt covers mind you Ive only seen 3 and none were as nice as that.

----------


## Sideshow

> I have a CF2 that I am using the action for a project. Can anyone tell me if the trigger guard plate is supposed to be flat or have a slight curve. 
> 
> Does anyone have a magazine floor plate and a catch sitting around doing nothing?
> 
> Thanks
> Attachment 106810


 @feratox I’ll have a look for you in the morning to see if there’s any bend in the two that I have.
I do have a spare here.

----------


## feratox

Thanks that would be awesome

----------


## Fireflite

Guy's,
What do you run for mounts/rings on your CF2's?
I'm looking at Conetrols but will consider period gloss rings if they are minimalist!

----------


## Sideshow

Right @Fireflite have a look in the thread https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....ngs-bsa-41740/
You might get some more info there. 
The base plate is flat. 

I’ll sell you this one for $45.00 plus postage. 
There’s a chip from the paint work but otherwise in top nick. 
Scope mounts are the same as the Rem 700. Off the top of my head I think I’ve got Warren on mine. But the choice is huge.

----------


## Tussock

> Said this in another post that it looks like we might need a thread on all things BSA.
> 
> So if you have one post it up any history personal our otherwise 
> 
> A CF2 was the second rifle I ever brought. In .270. Just loved the bolt on it....but not how my fillings feel out when ever I let squeezed the trigger.
> 
> So I brought another at auction with set triggers two years ago. Rebarreled it to 7x57
> Have posted these pics before but here the are again.
> Cheers Sideshow 
> ...


What is going on here? Is that the original timber? If you tell me the CF2 6.5x55 I owned and sold had timber like that under the finish I may never talk to myself again.

----------


## Sideshow

> What is going on here? Is that the original timber? If you tell me the CF2 6.5x55 I owned and sold had timber like that under the finish I may never talk to myself again.


Hahaha nar Tussock that’s me chopping block  :Thumbsup:

----------


## feratox

Thanks Sideshow I'll take it. Do you have the magazine cover too? Thanks

----------


## Sideshow

Hi feratox sorry no magazine covers or bottoms are as rear as hens teeth.

----------


## Adamvg

I have a .270 Monarch Featherweight that I am giving a much needed tidy-up.  

Does anyone have a magazine floor plate and a catch that they are willing to part with?

----------


## garyp

No such rifle as a monarch featherweight. Which is it.

----------


## Joe_90

I picked up a CF2 in 308 a last week. As expected it needs a wee bit of love, mag spring is broken but still there. Best place to find another spring? 
The other fun quirk the the floorplate catch is "sticky" for want of a better word. Push the catch in to release the mag floor plate and it doesn't like to pop back out. I've taken it out of the stock to give everything a clean but does it need to get stripped further, bits cleaned and oiled again?

----------


## kiwi303

This BSA started off standard and in british hand in ww2

Following the war it was acquired by the Israeli's who made the scope and put it into sniper circulation.

wood is not original, it was restored by Rodger Payne in the 1980's

Shoots bloody well.

possibly for sale in the near future... it's one I'll regret selling

----------


## Jono311

Is thier anyone who has a bsa majestic 223 stock laying around ?? Or know anyone who can make a stock worthy of this brand of rifle..

----------


## Mathias

> Is thier anyone who has a bsa majestic 223 stock laying around ?? Or know anyone who can make a stock worthy of this brand of rifle..


They never made a Majestic in 223. The Majestic 222 is based on the medium action, same as the 243 or 308 and you can get by with using a later Monarch stock for this model as well.

----------


## Sideshow

@feratox how is that bottom plate treating you?

----------


## Micky Duck

> Is thier anyone who has a bsa majestic 223 stock laying around ?? Or know anyone who can make a stock worthy of this brand of rifle..


TJ someone will know how to get in tough with him...

----------


## feratox

> @feratox how is that bottom plate treating you?


It's treating me fine, cheers. Have yet to get that part cerakoted. She's not the prettiest of rifles or the lightest, especially with that scope, but it seemstoshootwell enough.  
The top hole is a sighter, other was 3 shot group at about 150m. Didn't want to shoot anymore after that.... would have just ruined the picture.

----------


## Lucky

> I have a small job at a tourist park early tomorrow morning. To shoot a fallow stag they no longer want low noise  and head shot only so the Hunter came  out of the safe for the first time in 10 yrs.I thought it prudent to check zero after all that time and it needed a tweak to the right.
> The rifle and ammo.Attachment 101102
> The price paid for 50 rnd box in today's money $4.50.
> Attachment 101103
> And the group before a tweak right.
> Attachment 101104


Nicest one Ive ever seen , cracker of a rifle

----------


## Dicko

I agree, in great nick for an older rifle.

----------


## viper

@Sideshow has contacted me and asked me to re-post photo's of a BSA CF2 I purchased a year or more back. It is in the mighty .222 and was a little unusual . Firstly it had been a deer cullers rifle and the barrel was shot out.
A guy I tracked down who had brought it off the old culler had it re- barreled and it shot very well with well under sub MOA with a variety of 50 gr factory ammo.
However the most unusual feature was some very nice gun smithing with the making of a drop out box mag.
The system worked well and feed good as gold when shooting.
I have since on sold the rifle to a friend as for a left handed shooter it was very uncomfortable with that high sharp comb.

Sideshow has further story / content to add to this little ramble which for other BSA shooters may find interesting.

----------


## Husky1600

Thats a Tikka LSA55 7 5 shot mag, nice conversion

----------


## Sideshow

Hey all anyone fitted a Carbon fiber stock to a CF2? 
Mine lovley walnut job is taking a few knocks lol just wondered if anyone has gone this way cheers

----------


## Micky Duck

> @Sideshow has contacted me and asked me to re-post photo's of a BSA CF2 I purchased a year or more back. It is in the mighty .222 and was a little unusual . Firstly it had been a deer cullers rifle and the barrel was shot out.
> A guy I tracked down who had brought it off the old culler had it re- barreled and it shot very well with well under sub MOA with a variety of 50 gr factory ammo.
> However the most unusual feature was some very nice gun smithing with the making of a drop out box mag.
> The system worked well and feed good as gold when shooting.
> I have since on sold the rifle to a friend as for a left handed shooter it was very uncomfortable with that high sharp comb.
> 
> Sideshow has further story / content to add to this little ramble which for other BSA shooters may find interesting.Attachment 137213Attachment 137214Attachment 137215Attachment 137216


I remember reading one of the older books about this rifle,type of rifle being used.
the culler bought it before the sako vixen etc were around and as it had bigger/stronger action being a .308 bolt/action size had it loaded up rather warmly. was shooting thar etc with it in mt cook region and being smaller cartridge they could hold on to schrubbery and shoot it one handed when needed.
the large capacity magazine and small cartridge made it a very good combination for comercial work.
Im guessing here,his reloading was probably done with whackamole lee loader as I cannot see a bench mounted press being used in huts etc.

the sako ammunition shown above...has anyone tried to reverse engineer it???

----------


## ANTSMAN

> Grew up shooting a BSA Sportsman 10 in Australia with my dad. Got a semi auto .22 when I moved here but quickly got tired of the novelty of it. Got myeslf a BSA Sportsman 15 a few months ago and I absolutely adore it. 70 years old and still runs like a dream.
> 
> Note: I took the ugly white extender off.


my dad had one of these in the 70s- I wish I could find it or one like.

----------


## Grey Kiwi

BSA Martini action.
Lovely wee rifle, and deadly accurate.
Restocked with NZ Red Beech.

----------


## Sideshow

Hey all anyone fitted a Carbon fiber stock to a CF2?
Mine lovley walnut job is taking a few knocks lol just wondered if anyone has gone this way cheers

----------


## tetawa

> Hey all anyone fitted a Carbon fiber stock to a CF2?
> Mine lovley walnut job is taking a few knocks lol just wondered if anyone has gone this way cheers


Was a Viscount BSA for sale with aftermarket stock, can't remember what.

----------


## Mathias

> Was a Viscount BSA for sale with aftermarket stock, can't remember what.


284 Win belonging to @Forestry ??

----------


## Gun nut

> my dad had one of these in the 70s- I wish I could find it or one like.


Im pretty sure I've got one on the rack (limited to 10rds now) PM me if interested.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Hey all anyone fitted a Carbon fiber stock to a CF2?
> Mine lovley walnut job is taking a few knocks lol just wondered if anyone has gone this way cheers


I was given a plastic Winchester stock by @dannyb and fitted this to my CF2.
A Rem 700 stock would work too.
I converted the rifle to 'blind mag' and did away with all the heavy die cast bottom metal and just cut and shaped a piece of Ali plate to fill the gap in the stock, as the stock didnt come with any bottom metal and the BSA wouldnt fit. Bedded and filled the gaps, shoots half inch no probs
A factory Rem varmint stock or B&C would be my pick, a stock with a decent hand filling fore-end as the CF2 is still a heavy rifle. A thin walled carbon stock is going to be ruined and hard to mod.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I remember reading one of the older books about this rifle,type of rifle being used.
> the culler bought it before the sako vixen etc were around and as it had bigger/stronger action being a .308 bolt/action size had it loaded up rather warmly. was shooting thar etc with it in mt cook region and being smaller cartridge they could hold on to schrubbery and shoot it one handed when needed.
> the large capacity magazine and small cartridge made it a very good combination for comercial work.
> Im guessing here,his reloading was probably done with whackamole lee loader as I cannot see a bench mounted press being used in huts etc.
> 
> the sako ammunition shown above...has anyone tried to reverse engineer it???


I was told that at that time (1960's) a gunsmith in Invers was casting mag bottom metal and making 10 shot mags for a variety of cullers rifles

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks @Moa Hunter. Thought as much might trim some off the barrel. It’s 24”…..22” would be just as good.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Thanks @Moa Hunter. Thought as much might trim some off the barrel. It’s 24”…..22” would be just as good.


Leave it 24 then there is always a bit to chop off for re-crowns or if you go 7x57AI ? Put the sling attachment on the barrel - 'swing low sweet CF2'

----------


## gundoc

> I was told that at that time (1960's) a gunsmith in Invers was casting mag bottom metal and making 10 shot mags for a variety of cullers rifles


Not Invercargil, it was Allan Millar in Dunedin and mainly for the BSA Hunter and Majestic rifles.  The castings were of the extended box only and fitted the factory metal.

----------


## tetawa

> I was told that at that time (1960's) a gunsmith in Invers was casting mag bottom metal and making 10 shot mags for a variety of cullers rifles


Yes, still have one for medium BSA action.

----------


## tetawa

Just dug it out, can't find the spring.

----------


## Sideshow

Shame you don’t have the spring :Oh Noes:

----------


## Jhon

I have a CF2 in .222. Came with an older Bushnell scope with a massive 55 or 60mm end on it, (can't be arsed opening the safe to check.). Probably the best grouping rifle I own but weighs a ton. I'm interested in reading about custom stocks on the CF2. I wouldn't want to mess with the original one, quite attractive in its own way. But cutting the carry weight might be useful. How much do you reduce with less wood? I would have thought most of the weight would be in the metal. And I really don't want to mess with the barrel length given how it shoots.

----------


## Jhon

The other thing I wanted to ask, several posters have mentioned rebarreling. Asked my GS a couple of years ago when a lovely 7x57 was on offer with a poor barrel. He noted there was a lot of hand cutting to fit a new barrel to a BSA action. Not straight forward.  At the time, allowing $600 for a barrel he estimated $1000 total to supply and fit. Guess you would have to love the original wood and action eh?

Or do y'all think that is worth it? Cheers

----------


## gundoc

> The other thing I wanted to ask, several posters have mentioned rebarreling. Asked my GS a couple of years ago when a lovely 7x57 was on offer with a poor barrel. He noted there was a lot of hand cutting to fit a new barrel to a BSA action. Not straight forward.  At the time, allowing $600 for a barrel he estimated $1000 total to supply and fit. Guess you would have to love the original wood and action eh?
> 
> Or do y'all think that is worth it? Cheers


The extra work involved in fitting a barrel to an early BSA (or any other rifle with a Mauser type extractor) is about 30-45 minutes. Not a big deal but it does require some hand work. It could be done on a mill but that would take longer to set-up and do.

----------


## Micky Duck

I reckon I may have seen your 222 forsale in Dunedin years ago.....just combo of huge objective scope and 222 sticks in my mind..it was cheap enough too.

I reckon if you love the rifle a new barrel for 1000 isnt out of world but you got a .223 now so the trebly can stay origonal and retain collector value. unless youwant to headshoot bunnies at hundy yards,and maybe want to pop goats at hundy-150 the trebly is going to have to be pretty shot out not to do the job ok.

----------


## Jhon

> I reckon I may have seen your 222 forsale in Dunedin years ago.....just combo of huge objective scope and 222 sticks in my mind..it was cheap enough too.
> 
> I reckon if you love the rifle a new barrel for 1000 isnt out of world but you got a .223 now so the trebly can stay origonal and retain collector value. unless youwant to headshoot bunnies at hundy yards,and maybe want to pop goats at hundy-150 the trebly is going to have to be pretty shot out not to do the job ok.


The trebbly is just fine, barrel is shiny and crisp and like I said, it overlaps shot after shot. I liked the action so much I was looking for a Beezer in 7x57mm..the one that came up had minor pitting at chamber end of bore. So I thought to buy and use it until a new barrel was indicated but frankly, the GS put me off the idea. Bought an Interarms Mark X instead

----------


## Micky Duck

interarms mark X,,,got a funny feeling that the same as the zastava LOL.

----------


## tetawa

> Shame you don’t have the spring


It used the same follower so when changed back to standard the spring ended up where? Surprised the casting is still around. Next time I'm near a local gunsmith will get into his box of springs.

----------


## Jhon

> interarms mark X,,,got a funny feeling that the same as the zastava LOL.


Interarms Birmingham UK. Not sure what their relationship was to the Interarms of USA who imported various firearms.  Birmingham lot apparently bought bulk Zastava actions and barreled actions, put their gunsmiths to work polishing and refining and deep bluing. Not to mention  nice wood. They might not be as upmarket as some but the Mark X M98 has a very good rep in its various calibres.  I have one in 308 with original wood and the one in 7x57mm in synthetic. Both with carry wear but very good shooters, slick polished actions and very nice to use. Shows yiu what a little patient rubbing can do with a Zastava. Anyway,  back to beezers...

----------


## Jhon

https://www.trademe.co.nz/3549603817

This is not my rifle and no  I'm not buying it. I am interested in folks responses to the job the seller has done on it. How much does that cerakote job even cost? What does it do to value? Does it hide minor pitting/ rust? Would you do this to a classic? Under what circumstances?

I have to say, he has got a pretty good result if you can countenance what he has done. Eh?

----------


## Sideshow

@Jhon yeah I put a new barrel and stock on mine after picking it up at action in the uk for cheap. The cost of the set trigger if brought alone.
Was hard to get out of the action took a little soaking and heat. Which was a stress but here I could have sold the trigger and made that back for the entire rifle cost.
Still into minds if I want to restock but if I do find a donor I’ll post it here.

----------


## Jhon

> @Jhon yeah I put a new barrel and stock on mine after picking it up at action in the uk for cheap. The cost of the set trigger if brought alone.
> Was hard to get out of the action took a little soaking and heat. Which was a stress but here I could have sold the trigger and made that back for the entire rifle cost.
> Still into minds if I want to restock but if I do find a donor I’ll post it here.Attachment 194476


Mine does not have a set trigger unfortunately.  Didn't know they were a part you could add to a CF2

----------


## Sideshow

Yep you can add. Just two roll pins hold em in.

----------


## Jhon

> Yep you can add. Just two roll pins hold em in.


Source? Dumb question but what am I looking/asking for exactly?

----------


## Sideshow

Hey @john try looking at https://www.airgunspares.com/gunspar...a/cf2.html?p=2

----------


## garyp

I have a very good 7x57 barrel here. PM me and I will be in New Plymouth in 2 weeks.

----------


## JohnDuxbury

Heres my BSA, its a Majestic featherweight in .308. Still goes:

----------


## csmiffy

Well not a centerfire, but it is a BSA.
Recent project, shortened/threaded the barrel, made a thread preoector, shortened the fore-end a little and fitted the scope with a little help from   @gundoc with the base
Sorry for the extra pic. Tried deleting it for the slightly better one but wont go away.
Had a play before the shortening but not under ideal conditions so still to have another go

----------


## nor-west

> Well not a centerfire, but it is a BSA.
> Recent project, shortened/threaded the barrel, made a thread preoector, shortened the fore-end a little and fitted the scope with a little help from   @gundoc with the base
> Sorry for the extra pic. Tried deleting it for the slightly better one but wont go away.
> Had a play before the shortening but not under ideal conditions so still to have another go
> 
> Attachment 205764


Is that a cadet action? Just picked mine up a Greener in .222 rimmed.

----------


## csmiffy

> Is that a cadet action? Just picked mine up a Greener in .222 rimmed.


I know it as a international mk1. Rimfire. Not 100%  but think the was a centerfire from the get go.
Also thombholed the stock

----------


## mawzer308

So here's my BSA .308, made some time in the 1950's according to the serial number. Unsure which model though. It has the Mauser bolt and flip up iron sight for 200 and 300yds.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> So here's my BSA .308, made some time in the 1950's according to the serial number. Unsure which model though. It has the Mauser bolt and flip up iron sight for 200 and 300yds.
> 
> Attachment 206396


Hunter / Imperial

----------


## Mathias

> Hunter / Imperial


Hunter / Viscount, Mr Moa Hunter  :Wink:

----------


## Barry the hunter

really like that - I have done two earlier small bore .22 BSA rifles - the first I sold -the second is a work in progress  -will try to post a picture soon -now the second one I improved on and did work that I should have done on the first - so a complete list is 1) cut barrel back and profile  2) fit scope ( 2nd hand Vortex 3-9 )  3) satin bead blast and reblue ( all work by Malcom Gillace Rotorua very nice ) 4)  a lot of stock work and some still to be done   not my best skill so slow on that -  if any one wanted the original aperture sight and tunnel foresight I still have them of the second BSA - now to work out how to do a photo of my phone lol

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Hunter / Viscount, Mr Moa Hunter


My mistake, the Imperial being the long action

----------


## paremata

Is this a monarch/majestic or CF2 ? I wouldn’t mind a old BSA but it’s hard to tell them apart.

----------


## JohnDuxbury

The Hunter model was only made in .222.  That .308 is called a Viscount.

----------


## paremata

@JohnDuxbury Sorry link didnt work first time https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...3781864038.htm

----------


## Moa Hunter

> The Hunter model was only made in .222.  That .308 is called a Viscount.


Except in NZ where all the Mauser actioned BSA's are referred to as 'Hunters', even though you are correct we will not waver or sway !

----------


## JohnDuxbury

Well, only by people who confused the ads I suppose. They were not sold or advertised as Hunters in NZ but the pictures of the rifles did look the same. Its probably the same as most people thinking all PArker Hales were "Safaris"".

This is the BSA Viscount, imperial etc. (This ad from 1957) Superceded by the BSA Majestic around 1959-60




This is the BSA Hunter from 1954. (They actually had "Hunter" stamped on the left side receiver wall.) The first BSA designed modern sporting rifle. Was only made in .222 (although someone said they had one in .22 Hornet once)

----------


## JohnDuxbury

OUt of interest just looking through some old ads in my collection of NZ Wildlife magazines, in 1963 a Parker Hale Safari cost 47 pounds, a BSA Majestic cost 59 pounds and a Sako Forester cost 62 pounds.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Well, only by people who confused the ads I suppose. They were not sold or advertised as Hunters in NZ but the pictures of the rifles did look the same. Its probably the same as most people thinking all PArker Hales were "Safaris"".
> 
> This is the BSA Viscount, imperial etc. (This ad from 1957) Superceded by the BSA Majestic around 1959-60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the BSA Hunter from 1954. (They actually had "Hunter" stamped on the left side receiver wall.) The first BSA designed modern sporting rifle. Was only made in .222 (although someone said they had one in .22 Hornet once)


I see the top advert refers to the rifles collectively as BSA 'Hunting Rifle', so 'Hunting rifle' abbreviated to 'Hunter' ? that plus the trebly stamped 'Hunter' would do it. I know someone who had a Hornet too, God alone knows why when he could of bought a 222

----------


## JohnDuxbury

In those days there was only the one BSA rifle, the BSA Hunter in .222. They didnt start making the others till about two years later, and they were marketed, as shown there, as Viscount, Imperial etc. The first rifle had Hunter written on it, and some people just conflated them all I suppose since the ads might have looked similiar. As I say, some people knew there more than one model, and some people thought they were all the same. 

John Knibs only made it worse, because he made the same mistake in his book thinking the Viscount was called a "Hunter" But remember he didnt work at BSA, his father had. He has other mistakes as well.

----------


## Micky Duck

John...one of my great regrets was not pinching the copy of old old magazine I had my hands on...it may have been wildlife...it had the origonal moose hunt reports, when they were shot in fiordland..it was that period in time...there was an add for CAC ammunition... I photocopied it but it got ruined in a house shift....
cartoon picture of two maori chaps duck hunting.... script read
a maori who lived in kaikoura
,said my shooting gets poorer and poorer
,his friend from waihi
,said use CAC,
 that will fix it py curry kiaora


it would be great to get a copy of that again..would frame it and keep it safe

oh the days of non PC advertising,when folks appreciated humour and did not get offended on others behalf.

----------


## Tahr

> John...one of my great regrets was not pinching the copy of old old magazine I had my hands on...it may have been wildlife...it had the origonal moose hunt reports, when they were shot in fiordland..it was that period in time...there was an add for CAC ammunition... I photocopied it but it got ruined in a house shift....
> cartoon picture of two maori chaps duck hunting.... script read
> a maori who lived in kaikoura
> ,said my shooting gets poorer and poorer
> ,his friend from waihi
> ,said use CAC,
>  that will fix it py curry kiaora
> 
> 
> ...


If you know what year or number it was I could probably find it for you.

----------


## Tahr

> I see the top advert refers to the rifles collectively as BSA 'Hunting Rifle', so 'Hunting rifle' abbreviated to 'Hunter' ? that plus the trebly stamped 'Hunter' would do it. I know someone who had a Hornet too, God alone knows why when he could of bought a 222


There was a period sort of around 1963 when the hornet was semi-popular for deer. What ever cullers used seeped into being trendy with recreational hunters and a few cullers used them. I recall them being Savages and Sportcos mainly. Maybe some early Fox's. I can still picture the blue pkts of Canadian hornet ammo. Imperial brand I think, in pkts of 50.

----------


## Micky Duck

> If you know what year or number it was I could probably find it for you.


it was when the moose was shot in fiordland... the first one I believe it was.... so VERY early editions

----------


## Micky Duck

the govt cullers even used 22lr on deer.... but boffins in supply department provided suppressed rifles but supersonic ammunition...I believe the browning T Bolt was weapon supplied... recall reading article about it.... older culler was revisiting his old haunts and compared the two hunts.. back then with .22lr and now with what ever he was using...Abolt think it was...

----------


## Moa Hunter

> In those days there was only the one BSA rifle, the BSA Hunter in .222. They didnt start making the others till about two years later, and they were marketed, as shown there, as Viscount, Imperial etc. The first rifle had Hunter written on it, and some people just conflated them all I suppose since the ads might have looked similiar. As I say, some people knew there more than one model, and some people thought they were all the same. 
> 
> John Knibs only made it worse, because he made the same mistake in his book thinking the Viscount was called a "Hunter" But remember he didnt work at BSA, his father had. He has other mistakes as well.


The ad states that a BSA 'Hunting Rifle' won the Bisley sniper comp. Any info on this ?

----------


## paremata

Alot of the BSAs advertised on trademe don't have a model on them , whats the easiest way to externally tell a monarch/majestic apart from a cf2?

----------


## Dicko

A few tips for the id ing the later ones. Stock roll over cheek piece means a monarch or cf2, slanted white line spacer on  forend means CF2. Smooth rounded bolt shroud is cf2 only. Monarch and cf2 both had rosewood forend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paremata

> A few tips for the id ing the later ones. Stock roll over cheek piece means a monarch or cf2, slanted white line spacer on  forend means CF2. Smooth rounded bolt shroud is cf2 only. Monarch and cf2 both had rosewood forend. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So this one for sale is likely a cf2?  Had one careful owner, unfortunately the others don't appear to have given a shit about it
https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/3786138525

----------


## Moa Hunter

> So this one for sale is likely a cf2?  Had one careful owner, unfortunately the others don't appear to have given a shit about it
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/3786138525


The CF2 are all the same action length. Easiest ID is to see the actual bolt. The CF2 bolt has a bar on the side that rotates as the bolt is worked. It sits in the same position as the extractor claw assembly on a Mauser action

----------


## Lucky

I have an original buttplate in nice condition, fairly sure it came off my 7 x 57 Viscount , if someone genuinely needs it for a nice original rifle they have PM me

----------


## Dicko

> So this one for sale is likely a cf2?  Had one careful owner, unfortunately the others don't appear to have given a shit about it
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/3786138525


Paremata, yes that is a cf2, a ruffy at that!

----------


## Sideshow

> The CF2 are all the same action length. Easiest ID is to see the actual bolt. The CF2 bolt has a bar on the side that rotates as the bolt is worked. It sits in the same position as the extractor claw assembly on a Mauser action


Also the cf2 has the brass firing indercator above the bolt.
The jeweling is an upgrade  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

> The ad states that a BSA 'Hunting Rifle' won the Bisley sniper comp. Any info on this ?


Best place would be to ask Bisley. They have a fiarly good record of stuff

----------


## garyp

There is a chap in New Plymouth with a couple of new BSA barrels to fit the older centrefire rifles.

----------


## paremata

> Paremata, yes that is a cf2, a ruffy at that!


He's taken it down now, yeah t was rough as guts

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

308 Viscount. Absolute minter, nice sharp chequering, no dings in the stock and blue is all very good. Interesting twist in there for those with sharp eyes also...

----------


## Tahr

> 308 Viscount. Absolute minter, nice sharp chequering, no dings in the stock and blue is all very good. Interesting twist in there for those with sharp eyes also...
> Attachment 212784


Do they all have those stock pins?
And where's the safety?
And your transmission is in "D" too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Do they all have those stock pins?
> And where's the safety?
> And your transmission is in "D" too


I've not seen many with pins so maybe it was done as an "upgrade" back in the days or something, good though as a lot of viscounts/hunters/magestics etc I've seen are cracked behind the tang.  Safety is there where they all are..

----------


## Mathias

> 308 Viscount. Absolute minter, nice sharp chequering, no dings in the stock and blue is all very good. Interesting twist in there for those with sharp eyes also...
> Attachment 212784


Drilled for scope mounts, checkering on these were flat top from factory not sharp pointy diamonds & the stock pins are an addition too 
Nevertheless it's a lovely piece...

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## JohnDuxbury

Someone has refurbished that stock with taste and craft. Nicely done. And they took the time to polish out the "Hunter" on the side of the action too! (Thats me being sarky.)

I havnt seen a featherweight stock cracked at the tang before, but they often get little splits at the foretip.

----------


## Lucky

Very nice , yes those crossbolts  have been added , my guess is it’s cracked longituadly between mag box a trigger cutout out possibly in the rear tang area as well , might only be visible when action removed from stock , anyway it’s still very nice and the bolts don’t look too bad at all , plenty of life left in that old girl .

----------


## ANTSMAN

Wowee that's a beaut alright.

----------


## paremata

Nice looking BSA imperial in 30-06
https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...4?bof=o4zEsFbU

----------


## Copelli

Indeed JohnDuxbury I have a lovely 1954 BSA stamped "Hunter" on the Receiver in .22 Hornet. Maybe the only one in NZ?

The UK John Knibbs Website confirms the 54-55 stamped "Hunters" were factory produced in .22 Hornet, as well as .222. But likely not many .22 Hornets were in fact supplied.

----------


## Copelli

> Well, only by people who confused the ads I suppose. They were not sold or advertised as Hunters in NZ but the pictures of the rifles did look the same. Its probably the same as most people thinking all PArker Hales were "Safaris"".
> 
> This is the BSA Viscount, imperial etc. (This ad from 1957) Superceded by the BSA Majestic around 1959-60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the BSA Hunter from 1954. (They actually had "Hunter" stamped on the left side receiver wall.) The first BSA designed modern sporting rifle. Was only made in .222 (although someone said they had one in .22 Hornet once)


https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....act%20supplied.

----------


## ANTSMAN

The built in recoil reducer^ was magnaporting wasn't it?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> The built in recoil reducer^ was magnaporting wasn't it?


AKA Loudner

----------


## tetawa

> Indeed JohnDuxbury I have a lovely 1954 BSA stamped "Hunter" on the Receiver in .22 Hornet. Maybe the only one in NZ?
> 
> The UK John Knibbs Website confirms the 54-55 stamped "Hunters" were factory produced in .22 Hornet, as well as .222. But likely not many .22 Hornets were in fact supplied.


Have seen a few Hornets around but more in .222.

----------


## Copelli

> Have seen a few Hornets around but more in .222.


That's good to know thanks. I have never seen or heard of another stamped 'Hunter' in .22 Hornet in NZ, but I know that you know a lot about BSA's.

----------


## bluebaiter222

> The built in recoil reducer^ was magnaporting wasn't it?


The brake that BSA did was marketed as the BESSA which is an acronym for which I can't remember.Wasnt magnaporting which mite have been Weetherby??.The BESSA brake could be "turned off" by slipping over a female sleeve profiled to the muzzle contour with corresponding machined close outs opposite each port.Held in place with a machine screw.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

In this thread https://www.thestalkingdirectory.co....counts.143329/ it is briefly mentioned that the BSA viscount was produced with a fiberglass stock and only 5 were produced. Has anyone ever heard of or seen one of these rifles? 
The reason I ask is because of this:

Hard to tell if there is a few "unicorns" out there and if this indeed is one of those unicorns but it is a very "period" looking fiberglass stock although in great condition, however I do realize aftermarket options have been released over the years although the ones I have seen have been obviously more modern productions than the rifle themselves.

----------


## Mathias

Corporal Trading in Oz made a few stocks for these, from memory. Nick Harvey used one for his 284 custom.

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I'd love to get a hold of a copy of John Knibbs book which apparently sheds some light on a lot of things. There seems to be so many discrepancies with serial numbers, hunter marked actions etc it's all a bit overwhelming sometimes! From what I gather from that brief mention of his book Imperials marked with 11B were all 243 apart from the 5 that were in the factory glass stocks which were 7x57 but who knows, my 308 is marked C3B which isn't even on the list!

----------

